# WoW stuck at 30 fps cap



## mibeal02 (Feb 14, 2009)

System Specs:

Amd 7750 X2 64 processor (2.7ghz dual core)
550w PSU
320gb sata drive
6gb DDR 800 ram
DVD RW Lite on Drive
Nvidia 9800 GT 512 PCI-E 16x vid card

I know this card is capable more than 30fps my old x1650 radeon could pull off this i think its capped somehow ive tried tweaking nvidia and game settings to no avail any ideas?

Edit: uploading dx diag info if it helps solve the issue....

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/17/2009, 22:32:19
Operating System: Windows XP Professional x64 Edition (5.2, Build 3790) Service Pack 2 (3790.srv03_sp2_gdr.080813-1204)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 6142MB RAM
Page File: 449MB used, 7351MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.3790.3959 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0605&SUBSYS_23721682&REV_A2
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.8122 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 8945408 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 8281088 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4545-11CF-886A-790303C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0605
SubSys ID: 0x23721682
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: n/a
D3D8 Test Result: n/a
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: HD Audio rear output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_E721&SUBSYS_10438345&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1450 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/9/2008 08:24:42, 278528 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: HD Audio rear input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1450 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/9/2008 08:24:42, 278528 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

Description: HD Audio front mic
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1450 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/9/2008 08:24:42, 278528 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC505
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC505
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Receiver
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC505
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x055E
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 102400 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 7552 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x062A, 0x0000
| | Location: USB Device
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 2/17/2007 00:28:32, 41472 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 2/17/2007 00:28:32, 33792 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 18944 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 64512 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x062A, 0x0000
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 19456 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 33792 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC505
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 2/17/2007 00:34:06, 24576 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/17/2007 00:34:06, 36864 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 2/17/2007 00:59:40, 69768 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/17/2007 00:34:06, 36864 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC505
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 19456 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 33792 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 2/17/2007 00:59:40, 69768 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 33792 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.3790.3959)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.3790.3959)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.3790.3959)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.3790.3959)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 281.1 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD3200AAJS-61B4A0

Drive: D:
Free Space: 152.5 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD1600JS-00NCB1

Drive: K:
Model: ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 77312 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0605&SUBSYS_23721682&REV_A2\4&32835273&0&0058
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 8281088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 8945408 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc64.exe, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 168448 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi64.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 944640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 2117632 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 663552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 1560576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 14239232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvogl32.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 9465856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 16132608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl32.exe, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 40960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 75776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi64.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 80384 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 258560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (Arabic), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 5093376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 5073920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 283136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 1641984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 4312576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 3298816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\NvPVEnc.ax, 6.14.0011.8122 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 1253376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 177897 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0007.0030 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 150016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0007.0030 (English), 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 150016 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&80
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&78
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&68
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&60
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0562&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&58
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0561&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&40
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 115200 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0560&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&30
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 40448 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:03:34, 150016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 6144 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055F&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&21
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:46, 44160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 212480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/24/2005 12:34:44, 123392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 9728 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055F&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&11
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:46, 44160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 212480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/24/2005 12:34:44, 123392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 9728 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055E&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&20
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 26368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 212480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/24/2005 12:34:44, 123392 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055E&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 26368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 212480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 01:00:48, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/24/2005 12:34:44, 123392 bytes

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055C&SUBSYS_83451043&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&38
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 7/13/2005 20:46:36, 239616 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0550&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:44:22, 40448 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:03:34, 150016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.02.3790.1830 (English), 3/25/2005 07:00:00, 6144 bytes

Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&50
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0001.6780 (English), 3/25/2008 22:48:40, 34304 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 1.00.0002.6780 (English), 3/25/2008 22:48:30, 1493120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.6780 (English), 3/25/2008 22:47:02, 13312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.6780 (English), 3/25/2008 22:47:02, 13312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.03.0000.0002 (English), 3/14/2008 21:47:30, 41984 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0548&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.02.3790.3959 (English), 2/17/2007 00:31:18, 14336 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0547&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0542&SUBSYS_82B31043&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 431104 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 54272 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 20992 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 9728 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:10:08 2098176 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 99840 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:38 29184 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:34 638464 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:36 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:32 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:38 313856 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:40 115712 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:40 214016 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:38 34816 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:36 5120 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:36 94720 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:08 243200 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 280064 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 99328 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:17:06 501248 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:32:46 68096 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:22:40 94208 bytes
pid.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 49152 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:18:02 651264 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 1295872 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 226816 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 108032 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:18:22 2031616 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.05.9146.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:36:20 1462272 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 25088 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:03:12 122880 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:16:36 87552 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:36:08 50688 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:37:12 272384 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 23040 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 38912 bytes
qasf.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:50:44 83968 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:50:44 252416 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:50:46 274432 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:50:46 472064 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:50:48 848896 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 734208 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.3790.4283 English Final Retail 4/30/2008 20:08:50 2175488 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:35:24 279552 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:35:26 250880 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/24/2005 17:20:30 5632 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:57:38 84736 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:39:18 7168 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:39:20 6912 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:39:04 12288 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:59:04 5120 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:37:12 118784 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.3790.3959 English Final Retail 2/17/2007 00:39:44 2660352 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 52736 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.02.3790.1830 English Final Retail 3/25/2005 07:00:00 21504 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.3790.3959
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.3790.3959
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.3790.3959
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.3790.3959
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.3790.1830
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.3790.3959
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.02.3790.1830
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.3790.3959
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.3790.3959
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.3790.3959
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.3790.3959
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00000000,0,0,,

Video Compressors:
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.3790.3959
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283

Audio Compressors:
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283

Audio Capture Sources:
HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959
HD Audio front mic,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.3790.3959

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio front mic,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.3790.3959
HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.3790.3959

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.3790.3959

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

Audio Renderers:
HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283
DirectSound: HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.3790.4283

WDM Streaming System Devices:
HD Audio front mic,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.3790.3959
HD Audio rear input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.3790.3959
HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,6,1,,5.03.3790.3959


Thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

V-Sync in the game unchecked? 

And since WotLK.. Even great systems have taken a performance hit.


----------



## mibeal02 (Feb 14, 2009)

Have tried with v sync on and off no difference I just dont understand how my old X1650 radeon agp card can equal same fps as 9800 gt 512?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I dont either, maybe the problem isn't in your video card.
Your latency low while playing? 
Do you have many windows services running in the background?

WoW is constantly loading new info, anything running will slow it down.
Use any add ons?

Post number 3 is like yours ; http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...D183C458A0.app23_02?topicId=14133416307&sid=1

But sounds like others are having the same trouble. 
Another 3 pages of same issues; http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=10043164668&sid=1&pageNo=1

Not sure what to say after reading all that.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

So.. you havent told us what your settings are....

With lich king on my quad core with 9800 GTX (way faster than your card) I average 40 fps on max settings. I am not surprised that you cant get higher than 30, especially if v-sync is on.

We dont know if you are comparing wow before LK on the old card to lich king with the new card, what your settings are at... anything.

The differences between low and high settings are more than night and day. They are two different worlds.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Masta Squidge said:


> We dont know if you are comparing wow before LK on the old card to lich king with the new card, what your settings are at... anything.


Well, that's true. Pre Lich King I was max detail 65 fps +/- ..... post LK, 28- 30 in no mans land. 1fps in Dalaran at peak hours.  (low settings too)


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Super-D-38 said:


> Well, that's true. Pre Lich King I was max detail 65 fps +/- ..... post LK, 28- 30 in no mans land. 1fps in Dalaran at peak hours.  (low settings too)


My PC rapes wow at low settings. Everything turned down i never dip below 200 fps. However with everything jacked all the way up I generally sit at 50+ until I am looking at the whole zone in flight, in massive pvp combat or in dalaran. In dalaran I sit at like 30 fps even on peak hours.


----------

